# Print Spool Size on Mac OS



## scooby_steve (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi All,

I not nothing at all about Mac OS so i was hoping someone can help me out. I've got a printer that takes a really long time to print a basic PDF file. I have got the Postscript Drivers for the printer loaded on the Mac.

Now, is there anyway i can see what the print spool file size is? like in windows? All i get is the print queue indication "processing" and the time it was sent.

any help would be great. thanks.


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

Howdy. 

What kind of computer is it?

What system version?

How much RAM?


----------



## scooby_steve (Jul 22, 2004)

hi,

dont know what kind of computer it is but i know its a Mac.. you know the ones that have everything built into the screen.


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

If you go to the upper left corner, and click on the Apple, then in the drop down list you will see the first item is About This Mac. Click on it.

It will indicate the Processor, Memory and type. At the bottom click on the More information. It will bring up the System Profiler and give you all information you need.

On the left, under Hardware, you should see Printer. Click on it, and then on the right side it will give you details about your printer.


----------



## scooby_steve (Jul 22, 2004)

hi,

thanks for your help so far.. but, from what you've said, would that give me the spool size of document i'm trying to print? i'm trying to verify if the document is spooling to a large size or whether the printer is just slow.

I can bring up the print queue of the printer but it only shows the document name, who printed it and the time it was submitted. no spool size and this figure is what i need.


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

I don't know how to view the info you're after the "Windows" way but AFAIK, you may find the spool size info using Terminal.app, found in Apps ~> Utilities.

Sorry, I can't help out with the necessary Terminal commands as I'm not skilled enuf


----------



## gregorwmft (Aug 9, 2009)

how about learn the size of the file you want to print (use command I) and then see how long it takes to print?


----------

